

Amazon RDS (MySQL server service) now provides hot standby replication - andrevoget
http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/entry.jspa?externalID=3815&categoryID=291

======
mogston
Nice addition to the product line, but there's still a gap in the market for
SaaS MySQL services - need more companies like FathomDB to take away the
headache of managing DBs for startups.

~~~
mstevens
We're still waiting for someone to do a nice replicate-my-existing-server
offering.

------
mark_l_watson
A useful service, but I wonder when they will also support PostgreSQL/PostGIS?

Amazon has a good story for replication, now with RDS across availability
zones, and Elastic Load Balancing, etc.

I am helping a customer with some large scale AI/text mining, and I think that
they will also have me help set up a split internal data center - and AWS for
overload and failover. AWS is a great deployment platform, but it does take a
lot of effort to use it for projects that can't just use a platform as a
service provider like Heroku.

------
nopal
I really wish they offered a 512MB server for $0.05/hr. At $0.11, their
smallest instance still costs over $80/month.

I find $80 cost-prohibitive when considered in the context of a side project
that I'd like to try out.

If AWS had a cheaper, less powerful option, I'd use it in a minute, because I
really like their how their pricing scales and the feature set they provide.

